# Sub teacher..CANT GET ANY WORK



## carly- sagan (26 Jan 2009)

im 24 have a degree in english and history. I have been sub teaching on and off for some time now however since the January ive had no hours,  am i entitled to job seekers allowance and how is this means tested..?

thanks


----------



## carly- sagan (26 Jan 2009)

no idea why i included my age there...


----------



## gipimann (26 Jan 2009)

Have a read of the sticky post at the top of this forum for information on Jobseeker Payments.

If you are available for, and seeking full-time work, then you can make a claim.


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Jan 2009)

carly- sagan said:


> im 24 have a degree in english [...] since the January ive had no hours


 No offence, but I hope you write more correctly than that in your letters of application...


----------



## PaddyW (27 Jan 2009)

Maybe start of was left out?


----------



## carly- sagan (27 Jan 2009)

haha indeed it was. I sort of rushed through that post without checking the spelling...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Jan 2009)

Explains it all.


----------

